# Zum ersten Mal am Gardasee, aber wie am Besten?



## T8Force (19. November 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen, 2 Kollegen und ich wollen im Sommer 2009 gerne zum 1sten Mal an den Gardasee fahren. Der Aufenthalt soll zwischen 7-10 Tagen betragen.

Wir haben uns vorgestellt, eine Unterkunft mit evt. Tourführung zu bekommen, da wir uns vor Ort gar nicht auskennen. 

Hat da jemand vielleicht einen Tipp, oder gar selbst so einen Urlaub schon mal gemacht?


----------



## E_T (19. November 2008)

Tipp::

Buch Gardasee GPS Roadbook incl. GPS-Tracks rund um den Gardasee.

Ich bevorzuge die nördliche Gegend Torbole oder Riva.

Gruß

E_T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (19. November 2008)

Hi, danke. Aber wir werden ohne GPS fahren. Es geht auch mehr um die Unterkunft als um die touren...


----------



## Weirdo (19. November 2008)

Hotel kann ich folgendes empfehlen:
http://www.villastella.it/?IDL=3&ID=4073&MODE=


Wegen Touren:
http://www.3s-bike.com/Index_de.htm (selber noch nicht getestet)


----------



## T8Force (19. November 2008)

Die Villa Stella gefällt mir. Was kostet denn da eine Nacht? Irgendwie finde ich da nichts und die online Buchung funktioniert wohl nicht. Sagt mit die ganze Zeit alles besetzt.


----------



## Weirdo (20. November 2008)

http://www.lagodigardamagazine.com/...-residences/Torbole---Nago/Hotel-Villa-Stella
Wir haben im September für Übernachtung im Doppelzimmer mit Frühstück 40 Euro/Person bezahlt!


----------



## MATTESM (20. November 2008)

www.gardaonbike.it
carlo ist der local guide vor ort und organisiert täglich 1 - 2 verschiedene touren. v.a. wenn du mit ihm selber fährst auf jeden fall ein gewinn. ist allerdings seit jüngster zeit verheiratet, vielleicht wird er jetzt ruhiger 
..m..


----------



## dievole (20. November 2008)

Villa Stella in Torbole:  http://www.villastella.it/


----------



## Benie70 (20. November 2008)

Falls Du Interesse an geführten Touren hast, dann schreib mir ne PN, 
eine Freundin von mir bietet am Lago Touren an.


----------



## T8Force (20. November 2008)

dievole schrieb:


> Villa Stella in Torbole:  http://www.villastella.it/



Noch jemand, der diese Unterkunft empfiehlt. Sie sagt mir schon ziemlich zu. Auf der Hp habe ich gesehen, dass man von da auch kostenlose touren mitfahren kann. Sind die zu gebrauchen oder sollte man sich jemand anderes suchen.

Benie70
Danke für den Tipp von deiner Freundin. Vielleicht komme ich darauf zurück. 

@all
Mal ne andere Frage, wie reist ihr eigentlich an? Mit dem Auto wird es wohl nicht gehen, bleibt also noch Zug und Flieger. Vielleicht hat ja auch da jemand einen Tipp.


----------



## on any sunday (20. November 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Mit dem Auto wird es wohl nicht gehen



Entgegen deinen anscheinend veralteten Informationen, das nur Elefanten über die Alpen kommen, sind in letzter Zeit Strassen durch die Alpen gebaut worden, die auch mit modernen, vierrädrigen Motorfahrzeugen zu bewältigen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (20. November 2008)

schade, ich wollte gerade "per elefant" vorschlagen.


----------



## T8Force (20. November 2008)

LoL. Ne, da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Fahre selbst ein Cabrio und damit kann ich schlecht mein bike transportieren geschweige denn 2 Weitere.


----------



## wogru (20. November 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> schade, ich wollte gerade "per elefant" vorschlagen.



Kennst du da einen Veranstalter, per Elefant würde mich interessieren mal mitzumachen !! hat jemand genauere Infos, Start- Zielort, wieviel Gepäck darf man mitnehmen, muss man Erfahrung beim Führen/Reiten von Elefanten haben ?


----------



## wogru (20. November 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> LoL. Ne, da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Fahre selbst ein Cabrio und damit kann ich schlecht mein bike transportieren geschweige denn 2 Weitere.


Anhängerkupplung besorgen und Fahrradständer montieren, das soll sogar beim Cabrio gehen !! (Außer bei meinem Boxter  )


----------



## T8Force (20. November 2008)

Hey, jetzt lasst uns mal hier nicht abdriften. Mir war das wirklich ernst mit der Frage? Komme ich gut und günstig mit dem Zug zum Gardasee? Oder besser fliegen?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. November 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Hey, jetzt lasst uns mal hier nicht abdriften. Mir war das wirklich ernst mit der Frage? Komme ich gut und günstig mit dem Zug zum Gardasee? Oder besser fliegen?


Zugfahren ist ab der verbotenen Stadt schon mit viel Umsteigen behaftet. Ob's günstig ist, sagt dann der individuelle Blick in den Geldbeutel.
Da ist Fliegen natürlich besser, unter Umständen auch günstiger, ein Auto brauchst du vor Ort eigentlich nicht. German Wings fliegt ab dem schönen Köln/Bonn Verona an. Von dort gibt es gute Busverbindungen an den Gardasee. Kunden von uns haben das gemacht und es war no problem.
Meine Lieblingsunterkunft am Gardasee ist das Hotel Centrale. Allerdings würde ich mir da ein ruhiges Zimmer nach hinten raus garantieren lassen. Die Appartments - falls die auch in Frage kommen - bieten dir eine gewisse Unabhängigkeit, sind top-ausgestattet und (Floriana und Carla) ruhig gelegen.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2008)

Traditionell mietet sich eine Kleingruppe einen Sprinter, hat den Vorteil dass man abgelegenere Touren (Tignale/Cima Tignalga) oder einfach Vesio anfahren kann, ggfs. holt einer dann nach der Tour das Auto oben aufm Berg ab (gibt ja so endlose). 
Im Verhältnis zu Flugzeug oder Bahn ist das relativ günstig, wenn man ein wenig rumfragt.
Wenn ihr echt nur zu dritt seit, reicht ja ein Berlingo/Caddy oder VW-Bus.


----------



## Freistiler (20. November 2008)

www.hotelisolaverde.com
Sehr schön gelegenes Hotel oberhalb von Torbole, 3 Min. mit dem Rad bis dahin; von Standard bis Suite alles am Start. Bikekeller, kameraüberwachter Parkplatz. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Meist kannst Du in den Hotels oder Bikeshops im Ort geführte Touren oder Shuttles buchen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. November 2008)

Freistiler schrieb:


> www.hotelisolaverde.com
> Sehr schön gelegenes Hotel oberhalb von Torbole, 3 Min. mit dem Rad bis dahin; von Standard bis Suite alles am Start. Bikekeller, kameraüberwachter Parkplatz. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
> Meist kannst Du in den Hotels oder Bikeshops im Ort geführte Touren oder Shuttles buchen.



Warst du selber mal da ? Hast du mal Bilder ?
[email protected]


----------



## T8Force (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi zusammen, nach längerer Recherche und Austausch mit den Kollegen habe ich in der *Villa Stella in Torbole* angefragt. Sehr freundlich auf den ersten Augenblich und prompte Bearbeitung der Anfragen.

Das Hotel hat einen Neubau, der allerdings 10 mehr die Nacht kostet. Grund dafür ist wohl die Klimaanlage. Jetzt müssen wir wirklich überlegen. Wir wollen 10 Nächte bleiben, das heißt 100 mehr für eine Klima im Haus. Würdet ihr das im August machen? Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es da warm ist, aber ist es notwendig? So generell kostet eine Übernachtung da 54 in der Saison pro Person. Ist der Preis o.k. oder total übertrieben?


----------



## dubbel (15. Dezember 2008)

august? wär mir zu heiss. 
entweder frühjahr oder oktober.


----------



## T8Force (15. Dezember 2008)

Es geht nur August, weil ich da Semesterferien habe. 

Sollte ich es dann lieber bleiben lassen, oder wäre es nur optimaler zu einer anderen Jahreszeit?


----------



## dubbel (15. Dezember 2008)

lass mich raten: BWL?


----------



## T8Force (15. Dezember 2008)

Wie kommst du bloß da drauf, bei meinem Beruf? 

Studiere neben dem Beruf abends an der FOM international management.
(für weitere Fragen bitte pm )

Aber das driftet hier wieder ab. Fragen aus meinem post sind immer noch aktuell!



> Wir wollen 10 Nächte bleiben, das heißt 100 mehr für eine Klima im Haus. Würdet ihr das im August machen? Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es da warm ist, aber ist es notwendig? So generell kostet eine Übernachtung da 54 in der Saison pro Person. Ist der Preis o.k. oder total übertrieben?


----------



## Petwart (15. Dezember 2008)

Als Buchtipp empfehle ich Dir den Moser Bike Guide. Da sind alle wichtigen Touren drin und perfekt beschrieben. War dieses jahr das erste Mal da und bin nur nach Moser gefahren. Verfahren ausgeschlossen!


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Dezember 2008)

Klimaanlage im August ist schon ok wenn man viel in der Bude rumhängt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (15. Dezember 2008)

Klimaanlage ist im August absolut empfehlenswert. Wenn du nachts vor lauter Hitze nicht richtig schlafen kannst, macht dir das Biken am Tage ja keinen Spaß. Da sind 54 EUR schon ok.

Albi


----------



## transalbi (15. Dezember 2008)

Petwart schrieb:


> Als Buchtipp empfehle ich Dir den Moser Bike Guide. Da sind alle wichtigen Touren drin und perfekt beschrieben. War dieses jahr das erste Mal da und bin nur nach Moser gefahren. Verfahren ausgeschlossen!



Da hast du aber eine gute Orientierung. Ich habe zu Dutzenden die Leute herumirren sehen mit dem Faltblättchen in der Hand und sie wussten nicht, wo es langgeht.

Albi


----------



## E_T (15. Dezember 2008)

Ja die 10 Euro können gut angelegt sein.

Im August können die Nächte schon mal über 30 Grad haben, da ist es sehr erholsam wenn im Zimmer nur 25 Grad herrschen - aber wie gesagt es gibt keine Hitzegarantie im August!

Gruß

E_T


----------



## iglg (15. Dezember 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Hey, jetzt lasst uns mal hier nicht abdriften. Mir war das wirklich ernst mit der Frage? Komme ich gut und günstig mit dem Zug zum Gardasee? Oder besser fliegen?



Was ist gut, was ist günstig ?

Mit der Bahn kommt man nur bis Rovereto, danach muss man biken oder den Bus nehmen. Mietwagen ist wohl nicht so einfach, jedenfalls wüsste ich nicht, wo in Riva eine Station wäre.
Wir wollten im letzten Sommer mit Mietwagen zurück nach München, aber es gab keine Mietwagen.

Immer gern genommene Informationsquellen sind :

www.bahn.de
www.expedia.de


----------



## iglg (15. Dezember 2008)

transalbi schrieb:


> Da hast du aber eine gute Orientierung. Ich habe zu Dutzenden die Leute herumirren sehen mit dem Faltblättchen in der Hand und sie wussten nicht, wo es langgeht.
> 
> Albi




Ich kenne auch keinen, der mit den Dingern richtig zrufrieden ist. Kaum nutzbare Karte und sehr lückenhaftes Roadbook. 
Zur Vorbereitung einer Tour sind die ganz schön, aber nur in Verbindung mit einer richtigen Karte.
Ich finde, wer damit richtig gut klarkommt, muss schon eine sehr gute Orintierung und Ortskenntnis haben.

Für mich kommt nur GPS in Frage, damit die Tour zum Fahr- und nicht zum Sucherlebnis wird.
Aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache..

Und zur Klimaanlage : Im August kann es wirklich s..heiß sein am Gardasee. Und wenn man dann einigermaßen kühl schlafen kann, ist es viel wert. Allerdings machen die Dinger oft so viel Krach, dass ich bei laufendem Betrieb nicht schlafen könnte. Man kann also nur versuchen, das Zimmer tagsüber einigermaßen kühl zu halten.


----------



## transalbi (15. Dezember 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch keinen, der mit den Dingern richtig zrufrieden ist. Kaum nutzbare Karte und sehr lückenhaftes Roadbook.
> Zur Vorbereitung einer Tour sind die ganz schön, aber nur in Verbindung mit einer richtigen Karte.
> Ich finde, wer damit richtig gut klarkommt, muss schon eine sehr gute Orintierung und Ortskenntnis haben.
> 
> ...




Dann wärst du ja ein idealer Tester für den zweiten Band des "Gardasee GS Roadbooks", das im 1. Quartal 2009 erscheinen wird. Bei Interesse PN zwecks Details.

Albi


----------



## Petwart (15. Dezember 2008)

transalbi schrieb:


> Da hast du aber eine gute Orientierung. Ich habe zu Dutzenden die Leute herumirren sehen mit dem Faltblättchen in der Hand und sie wussten nicht, wo es langgeht.
> 
> Albi



ne so gute orientierung hab ich jetzt auch nicht, hab mich strickt an die wegpunkte gehalten und bin schlussendlich immer gut damit gefahren. 
aber es kann gut sein, dass es Touren gibt die nicht gut beschrieben sind. die hatte ich glücklicherweise nicht. 

hatte ein Garmin dabei und mit dem nur probleme, da ich oftmals keinen satellitenempfang hatte. (geht das nur mir so?)


----------



## T8Force (15. Dezember 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Was ist gut, was ist günstig ?



Also der momentane Stand ist, dass wir eine Mietwagen (Opel Zafira) für den Zeitraum mieten. Kostet meine ich um die 250.

Gut und günstig wäre also ein Preis darunter, aber da ich hier schon rausgelesen habe, dass ein motorisierte Untersatz empfehlenswert ist, fallen Bahn und Bus schon mal raus.



> Für mich kommt nur GPS in Frage, damit die Tour zum Fahr- und nicht zum Sucherlebnis wird.
> Aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache..



Gute Idee, aber dafür extra einen kaufen? *grübel*



> e : Im August kann es wirklich s..heiß sein am Gardasee. Und wenn man dann einigermaßen kühl schlafen kann, ist es viel wert. Allerdings machen die Dinger oft so viel Krach, dass ich bei laufendem Betrieb nicht schlafen könnte. Man kann also nur versuchen, das Zimmer tagsüber einigermaßen kühl zu halten.



Haben uns jetzt auch *für* Klimaanlage entschieden. Den Krach werden wir ja dann hören oder nicht, aber immer noch besser als 30C° in der Nacht....


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. Dezember 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> ...
> Gute Idee, aber dafÃ¼r extra einen kaufen? *grÃ¼bel* ...


Blackfoot  im schÃ¶nen KÃ¶ln verleiht auch an Leute aus der verbotenen Stadt. 
Pro Woche - wenn ich mich nicht irre - so um die 80,- â¬, die sich lohnen. Dazu die Tracks von transalbi - dann bist du gerade als Gardasee-Einsteiger bestens versorgt.
Fahre selbst seit 3 Jahren GPS-gesteuert am Gardasee und find's klasse. Probleme mit Satelitenempfang hatte ich nie. 

Zum Thema Klimaanlage: der kluge Italiener kÃ¼hlt seine RÃ¤ume tagsÃ¼ber durch Dunkelheit. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. Dezember 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Also der momentane Stand ist, dass wir eine Mietwagen (Opel Zafira) fÃ¼r den Zeitraum mieten. Kostet meine ich um die 250â¬.
> 
> Gut und gÃ¼nstig wÃ¤re also ein Preis darunter, aber da ich hier schon rausgelesen habe, dass ein motorisierte Untersatz empfehlenswert ist, fallen Bahn und Bus schon mal raus.
> Gute Idee, aber dafÃ¼r extra einen kaufen? *grÃ¼bel*
> aben uns jetzt auch *fÃ¼r* Klimaanlage entschieden. Den Krach werden wir ja dann hÃ¶ren oder nicht, aber immer noch besser als 30CÂ° in der Nacht....



Wenn dein Avatar Programm ist brauchst du kein GPS. Es besteht sonst eher die Gefahr, wieder auf diesen klassischen Moser-"Trail bergauf und Forststrasse runter" Tracks zu landen.
Mit Auto, etwas Ausdauer in den Beinen und den drei 1:25000 Kompasskarten (und den div. Freds hier zum "besten Trail") solltest du kein Problem haben, auf Anhieb die richtigen Wege zu finden.


----------



## T8Force (16. Dezember 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Blackfoot  im schönen Köln verleiht auch an Leute aus der verbotenen Stadt.
> Pro Woche - wenn ich mich nicht irre - so um die 80,- , die sich lohnen. Dazu die Tracks von transalbi - dann bist du gerade als Gardasee-Einsteiger bestens versorgt.
> Fahre selbst seit 3 Jahren GPS-gesteuert am Gardasee und find's klasse. Probleme mit Satelitenempfang hatte ich nie.
> 
> ...



Ui, 80 ist schon ne Hausnummer. Ob ich soviel Verlust einfahre, wenn ich mir ein GPS selber kaufen und nach dem Urlaub wieder verkaufe?!

Jaja, die verbotene Stadt. War am WE erst wieder in den Clubs von Köln. Was ihr immer alle habt!


----------



## T8Force (16. Dezember 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn dein Avatar Programm ist brauchst du kein GPS. Es besteht sonst eher die Gefahr, wieder auf diesen klassischen Moser-"Trail bergauf und Forststrasse runter" Tracks zu landen.
> Mit Auto, etwas Ausdauer in den Beinen und den drei 1:25000 Kompasskarten (und den div. Freds hier zum "besten Trail") solltest du kein Problem haben, auf Anhieb die richtigen Wege zu finden.



Es soll eher tourenlastig werden mit ein paar netten trails unterwegs (möglichst abwärts ). Den Fullface werde ich mir wohl sparen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. Dezember 2008)

T8Force schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, 80 ist schon ne Hausnummer. Ob ich soviel Verlust einfahre, wenn ich mir ein GPS selber kaufen und nach dem Urlaub wieder verkaufe?!
> ...


Oder so ... 


			
				T8Force schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Jaja, die verbotene Stadt. War am WE erst wieder in den Clubs von Köln. Was ihr immer alle habt!


Ist schon klar! Gibt's ja auch in der verbotenen Stadt nicht. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Dezember 2008)

Pack den FF mal lieber ein, wenn du erst mal auf den Geschmack gekommen bist (zB 601 oder 668 oder Skull runter), kann man das Gas ganz gut stehen lassen...

PS: da es meist länger bergauf geht, kann der FF meist am Rucksack bleiben.


----------



## kritimani (16. Dezember 2008)

griass di t8f,

ad navigation
warum ein gps ausleihen wennst um  170,00 bei amazon das etrex legend HCx kaufen kannst. ok, da kommt noch die speicherkarte (2 GB reicht voellig) und die halterung (meine empfehlung bikertech) dazu. tracks und POI gibt es genug zum downloaden. als abfallprodukt kannst dir 3D profile von deinen touren erstellen (GPSTourAnalyse) usw. 

ad anreise 
hab mir das interessehalber mal angeschaut. von köln fliegst im august zum spottpreis nach verona - HR mit biketransport so um die  120,00. 
nach riva/torbole hast u.a. die alternativen
hotelshuttle (manche machen das) 
taxi zum bahnhof, zug bis rovereto, bus zum lago 
am flughafen gibt es sicher mietwagenverleiher

@all
gibt es eine direktverbindung per bus vom airport nach riva?

viel spass noch bei der planung 

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dievole (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich persönlich meine, dass der August kein Problem mit der Wärme ist. Wir sind ja nicht in Afrika! Im Norden des Gardasees ist es sowieso nicht ganz so heiß, wie im südlichen Bereich. Eher der Verkehr am lago, weil da ganz Italien Urlaub bzw. Ferien hat.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. Dezember 2008)

kritimani schrieb:
			
		

> ... @all
> gibt es eine direktverbindung per bus vom airport nach riva?
> ...


Ja

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## kritimani (16. Dezember 2008)

griass di stefan,

meinst du den aerobus zum bus- und hauptbahnhof verona und dort dann umsteigen in den linienbus verona-riva?

pfiat di
kritimani


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. Dezember 2008)

kritimani schrieb:


> griass di stefan,
> 
> meinst du den aerobus zum bus- und hauptbahnhof verona und dort dann umsteigen in den linienbus verona-riva?
> 
> ...


Puh, keine Ahnung wie der heißt und ob man da nochmal umsteigen muss. Habe ihn selbst noch nie benutzt, weiß nur, dass es ihn gibt. Meine aber, am Flughafen an dem Bus gelesen zu haben, dass es sich um eine Direktverbindung handelt. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## kritimani (16. Dezember 2008)

stefan, 
wie der bus heisst is eh wurscht, hauptsach er fährt 
so wird er halt auf der airportwebseite benamst. alle 20 minuten von 6 bis 
23 uhr ungefähr. von direktverbindung habe ich nix gelesen, was nicht bedeutet, dass es die nicht gibt. ohne umsteigen wär das für zwosch natürlich eine attraktive sache. 

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## FrankyB (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich war 2008 im August da....und ich hÃ¤tte 50â¬ mehr pro Nacht fÃ¼r Aircondition gezahlt Wenns warm wird, dann richtig.

Hotel IsolaVerde ist absolut zu empfehlen, hat aber den Nachteil, dass man abends nicht mal fix zu See gehen kann. Ist ca. einen km weit mit 250hm Differenz.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe und SpaÃ! Es lohnt sich!


----------



## Jimmy (16. Januar 2009)

Erzähl mal noch von unserer Moser-Erfahrung


----------



## elbaner (4. Februar 2009)

Servus,

du kannst dein SS auch mit meinem rund um den Gardasee steuern (Alternativ kannste auch ein anderes bike von Bionicon zum testen haben - das gilt für alle unsere Touren). Anfahrt mit unserem Bus. Gute Unterkünfte - lecker Essen - Strecken die nicht jeder kennt - trails die technisch anspruchsvoll sind - Begleitfahrzeug - Bilderbuchlandschaft - kleine Gruppe.

Infos zur Gardaseeumrundung (8 Tage Aufenthalt / 6 Fahrtage) findest du unter www.bergfuehlung.de 

Grüßle,
elbaner


----------



## schneibsteinhau (5. Februar 2009)

man kann auch nach Bozen fliegen. Von dort mit Bus bis Riva. Habe das allerdings noch nicht mit Bike im Gepäck gemacht.
Ab München gibt es Shuttleservice die bis Riva fahren. 
Unterkunft: FeWo Villa Angelica in Riva: morbider Flair in einem Palazzo oder Residence Filanda in Riva, etwas abseits aber neu renoviert. Campingplätze in Torbole und dort einen Miet-Caravan nehmen. Ist voll ausgestattet und zu dritt recht günstig.


----------



## bikedress (8. Februar 2009)

T8Force schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, nach längerer Recherche und Austausch mit den Kollegen habe ich in der *Villa Stella in Torbole* angefragt. Sehr freundlich auf den ersten Augenblich und prompte Bearbeitung der Anfragen.
> 
> Das Hotel hat einen Neubau, der allerdings 10 mehr die Nacht kostet. Grund dafür ist wohl die Klimaanlage. Jetzt müssen wir wirklich überlegen. Wir wollen 10 Nächte bleiben, das heißt 100 mehr für eine Klima im Haus. Würdet ihr das im August machen? Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es da warm ist, aber ist es notwendig? So generell kostet eine Übernachtung da 54 in der Saison pro Person. Ist der Preis o.k. oder total übertrieben?



Das mit den 10 mehr für die Klima ist nicht richtig. Villa Stella hat seit 2008 einen Neubau und der ist eben etwas teurer. Aber auch die Zimmer im "Altbau" sind super. Ich war schon sehr häufig dort und immer super zufrieden. Das Frühstücksbuffet ist klasse, die Bikes können in einer Tiefgarage weggesperrt werden, GPS Touren geplant werden und der Pool nach dem Biken zu Relaxen - alles in allem ist die Villa Stella jeden Euro wert und absolut empfehlenswert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Risi (15. Februar 2009)

T8Force schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, nach längerer Recherche und Austausch mit den Kollegen habe ich in der *Villa Stella in Torbole* angefragt. Sehr freundlich auf den ersten Augenblich und prompte Bearbeitung der Anfragen.
> 
> Das Hotel hat einen Neubau, der allerdings 10 mehr die Nacht kostet. Grund dafür ist wohl die Klimaanlage. Jetzt müssen wir wirklich überlegen. Wir wollen 10 Nächte bleiben, das heißt 100 mehr für eine Klima im Haus. Würdet ihr das im August machen? Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es da warm ist, aber ist es notwendig? So generell kostet eine Übernachtung da 54 in der Saison pro Person. Ist der Preis o.k. oder total übertrieben?




Wir verbringen seit mehr als 10 Jahren unseren Urlaub in Villa Stella und sind mit Service, Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit sehr zufrieden. Der Neubau mit neuem Bikekeller ist sehr gut und wir finden den Preis OK und angemessen, was übrigens auch für das Haupthaus gilt. Gr. Risi


----------



## ralloev (15. Februar 2009)

T8Force schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, nach längerer Recherche und Austausch mit den Kollegen habe ich in der *Villa Stella in Torbole* angefragt. Sehr freundlich auf den ersten Augenblich und prompte Bearbeitung der Anfragen.
> 
> Das Hotel hat einen Neubau, der allerdings 10 mehr die Nacht kostet. Grund dafür ist wohl die Klimaanlage. Jetzt müssen wir wirklich überlegen. Wir wollen 10 Nächte bleiben, das heißt 100 mehr für eine Klima im Haus. Würdet ihr das im August machen? Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es da warm ist, aber ist es notwendig? So generell kostet eine Übernachtung da 54 in der Saison pro Person. Ist der Preis o.k. oder total übertrieben?


 
Hi, Villa Stella ist super, insbesondere auch der Neubau. Dort waren wir letztes Jahr das erste Mal - toll gemacht, schöne komfortable Zimmer, Sauberkeit, Service und Freundlichkeit wie immer perfekt. Den Aufpreis ist der Neubau auch wert. Werden wieder da rein gehen. Hoffentlich bald. Preis-Leistung ist absolut in Ordnung - Eines der besten und vielseitigsten Frühstücke, Räder können sehr gut und sicher untergestellt werden, Garten zum relaxen perfekt.


----------



## Bischimo (15. Februar 2009)

Bin mit meiner Freundin, mit nem Reiseveranstalter per Bus und Fahrradanhänger von München nach Rovereto gedüst und den Rest per Bike. Was spricht gegen zelten? Oder braucht ihr Abends ne Massage und Sauna? Mit nem Mietwagen ( Kombi reicht auch aus) sind wir das Jahr drauf nochmal gefahren und man hat mehr Auswahl an Touren! Moser Gide nicht vergessen-voll ausreichend!!


----------



## freeridealex (19. Februar 2009)

Hätte auch mal nen Übernachtungstipp: Residence Paradise in Riva. Gehört zur Filanda. Neu gebaut mit Tiefgarage, Bikekeller und sehr sauber und kühl im Sommer. Preise auch o.k. vor allem wenn Ihr länger als ne Woche bleiben wollt. Sind halt Appartements, aber der Supermarkt ist bloß 2 min (zu Fuß) weg. Zwecks Touren würd ich mir Kompass-Karten vom Lago besorgen und mal n bisschen die Tourenberichte aus den bike-mags oder wenns heftiger sein soll bei den trailhuntern nachschaun.  viel spass


----------



## transalbi (19. Februar 2009)

Gibt jetzt auch den zweiten Band vom "Gardasee GPS Roadbook". Tracks kannst du jetzt auch aufs Handy laden.

Albi


----------



## Guerill0 (29. Dezember 2009)

freeridealex schrieb:


> Hätte auch mal nen Übernachtungstipp: Residence Paradise in Riva. Gehört zur Filanda. Neu gebaut mit Tiefgarage, Bikekeller und sehr sauber und kühl im Sommer. Preise auch o.k. vor allem wenn Ihr länger als ne Woche bleiben wollt. Sind halt Appartements, aber der Supermarkt ist bloß 2 min (zu Fuß) weg. Zwecks Touren würd ich mir Kompass-Karten vom Lago besorgen und mal n bisschen die Tourenberichte aus den bike-mags oder wenns heftiger sein soll bei den trailhuntern nachschaun.  viel spass



Residence Paradise kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen. 
Abstellbarer Bikekeller in der Tiefgarage, 6-7 min zum Strand, sauber und außer Endreinigung alles dabei, preislich gibts in Riva kaum was besseres und auch das Rezeptionsmädel war stets ne hilfreiche Infoquelle


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Dezember 2009)

jaja die Moser Guides......
ja, damit kann man sich verfahren 
insbesondere wenn man nicht aufpasst oder/und nur ans runterbolzen denkt oder seinen Tacho nicht richtig eingestellt hat oder ständig rechts & links verwechselt 
Ansonsten gerade für den Lago Einsteiger sind da gute Touren drinnen und noch vor 5 Jahren hätte ich nur den empfohlen und sonst nichts.

Heute, mit den tausenden an weltweiten GPS Tracks im Internet, sehe ich ein gutes GPS Gerät durchaus als sehr brauchbare und sinnvolle Alternative
Selbst wenn man keine passende Karte installieren hat, ist die Krümelspur (GPS-Track) auf dem (Karten) Display eine feine Sache. Wenn man mal einen falschen Abzweig genommen hat, sieht man das bei richtiger Einstellung i.d.R. binnen weniger  Meter
So ein GPS Gerät ist ja nicht nur am Gardasee einsetzbar, sondern in allen Bikegebieten, womit sich der anfangs hohe Anschaffungspreis schnell relativiert weil man nicht ständig neue Tourführer kaufen muss.
In einer Gegend, in der man sich nicht gut bis sehr gut auskennt, ist allerdings zur Sicherheit eine gute Topokarte im Rucksack immer noch sinnvoll bzw. Pflicht.

wenn ihr im August fahren wollt, bucht auf alle Fälle rechtzeitig !
Denn der August ist der Hauptreisemonat der Italiener und erfahrungsgemäß ist da in den Touristengebieten alles super voll und kurzfristig meist nichts mehr zu bekommen !
Ich bevorzuge für den Gardasee u.a. deswegen die Zeit von Ende September bis Mitte/Ende Oktober. Nur noch (sehr) wenig Touris unterwegs, man bekommt in den guten Restaurants & Pizzeria auch mal ohne Reservierung oder ewig langes Warten einen Tisch und das Wetter ist bisher immer super gewesen !

Gruß Björn


----------

